# What Mac is like on a Vizz Whizz



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We had a Vizz Whizz on Saturday this last weekend and we were lucky to have a great photographer there. Here is a view of what Mac is like on a Whizz I left the pictures out where he is constantly harassing a neutered male!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful dog!
What's his breeding?
If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vida said:


> Beautiful dog!
> What's his breeding?
> If you don't mind me asking?


We got him from CooperBarrow in Aldermaston in the UK. He was sired by Orion Vandabanda from Gunfield Vizslas http://hungarianvizsla.org.uk/ourdogs/orion.htm


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you know his dam's name?
Sorry, but what's cooperbarrow? Is it a place or breeder?? ???


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful pics of a gorgeous V!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vida said:


> Do you know his dam's name?
> Sorry, but what's cooperbarrow? Is it a place or breeder?? ???


Breeder name. They are a back yard breeder using good Dame from Gunfield. Her name is Asha 
I have her kennel name but not on me.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

He is gorgeous! 
But not related to mine... wish he was


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Great looking pup!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Gorgeous action shots!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pictures! And beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------

